# Stanks sativa flowering grow log



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 30, 2015)

So my indica grow has finished up just waiting for it to dry so I can pop my 8 sativa plants into the bloom tent.  

2 jack's
3 Tangies
2 Tangrine dream
1 horny OG ( Found in nice OG bud) 

My problem is I missed planned my vegg time and way over vegged the plants. I have monsters. So I need some input on how to go about trimming my plants for max yield . 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1427755058.039893.jpg

I will post better pics of each after next watering. 
So I need tips on proper trimming.
This is Stanks new Grow Log


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2015)

Are you anxious to flip? I would top all those babies at where they started stretching, then you could  do a number of things.  Are you pretty crowded in there, mr i need good air flow?


----------



## zem (Mar 30, 2015)

i agree, by topping those, you will not loose that much time, I would say a week 10 days, then you can flip, and you will be able to manage their height and canopy better


----------



## Kraven (Mar 30, 2015)

I concur


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 30, 2015)

Rose your talking to stank am I anxious lol . I wanna flip Friday after my buds try in the tent. I am tight on space and have more babies vegging . I have a problem I can't stop popping beans 

So how much we talking to clip off the top?
I plan on de foiling them big time as well as cutting lower branches to cut down on popcorn bud. 

I need to move them into the bloom tent then put my SRG under my big T5 lights then I can start my purple buckeye and goblins blood under my small T5 .


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2015)

we need to get you on an indica stat. I would suggest valium or meditation. Ok, so the deal is that you can grow pot the faster way or the better way. What is the hurry?  If you are in a hurry, get rid of three or four of those plants and do what you were planning to take them up from the bottom etc.

If you look at the above picture you can see a natural place to cut. I am talking half the plant. BUT, that is just me and i am kind of a perfectionist in what i want my plants to look like to get the best bang for the buck.  

If you decide to do what you wanted to originally, please remove some plants. With the problems of moisture you are having you have to have better air movement then you did before.


----------



## zem (Mar 31, 2015)

stank it's just that if you flower them like that, they will stretch a lot and you will get an uneven canopy that is hard to level out eventually cutting down on your yield


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2015)

Can't be anxious with sativas. The have a long flowering time.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 31, 2015)

pcduck said:


> Can't be anxious with sativas. The have a long flowering time.



^^ This! 

Sativas are my favorite to smoke, and least favorite to grow...due to their longer flowering times. True Sativas seem to take forever to ripen! 

But I love their structure! So fun


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2015)

Your problem is not that you overvegged the plants, the problem is simply that you have too many plants for your space.  Especially since you are growing sat dominant strains.  You are not going to like to hear this, but, the way I see it, for a successful grow you have no choice but to get rid of some of the plants.  The stretching is caused in a large part by how crowded your space is.  NO plant can get adequate light so they are all stretching and fighting for it.  Overcrowding a space is counter-productive and WILL result in less bud and airier bud than a grow that is not overcrowded.  I think we went through this when you took in all those clones you didn't have space for didn't we?  Then you need to top those you keep.  Then you need to give them a week or 2 to recover from the topping before you put into 12/12.  The bottom line is that your space is overcrowded and nothing can solve that except getting rid of some of the plants or getting another or a bigger space.  You will end up with a better harvest--better yield and potency--if you get rid of about 1/2 of your plants.  A sativa is probably going to need at least a 2 x 2 space.

To start with, I would get rid of the possible hermi OG (I wouldn't call it a horny OG, I would call it a potential he-she, a hermaphrodite--that doesn't make it sound as sexy does it?).


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 31, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I would call it a potential he-she, a hermaphrodite--that doesn't make it sound as sexy does it?).



......this depends on sexual preference, now doesn't it? 

hahahhaha, ZING!!


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 31, 2015)

If you look at your pic you can see a thick canopy with stretched out branches reaching above the canopy, thats where you can cut them back, get rid of the lanky stretch. And as THG said with all the plants you have ditch the bag seed plant, it could screw everything up big time.


----------



## TangieDank (Mar 31, 2015)

yeah looks like you got some good pheno's :fly: . The tangie will stretch into weeks 4-5 . goodluck


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 31, 2015)

Ok so I will lollipop and clip the top stretch off . For the record this room NEVER had air flow problems mold bugs etc. That ALL came with clones.
I have them very tight cause that's all that this light lets me do. My bloom room is 4x4 and 1000 watts HPS. I will de leaf a lot to allow proper air flow. 

I did 7 in my tent last time and I had a huge fan take up room I now have powerful clip on fans so I'm sure 8 will fit but not without a lot of trimming.
If it doesn't work out it will have to kill a plant like you guys suggested.

Thanks for your input will post pics soon


----------



## zem (Mar 31, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Ok so I will lollipop and clip the top stretch off . For the record this room NEVER had air flow problems mold bugs etc. That ALL came with clones.
> I have them very tight cause that's all that this light lets me do. My bloom room is 4x4 and 1000 watts HPS. I will de leaf a lot to allow proper air flow.
> 
> I did 7 in my tent last time and I had a huge fan take up room I now have powerful clip on fans so I'm sure 8 will fit but not without a lot of trimming.
> ...



Stank you're getting really good, really fast :lama: congrats


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 1, 2015)

I would not put more than 5 sativas in a 4 x 4 tent.  

THERE IS NO ADVANTAGE AND LOTS OF DISADVANTAGES TO HAVING A TENT THAT IS TOO FULL!!

No, my caps lock is not stuck, I am yelling!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 1, 2015)

hah  THG you so cwazy! 

I agree though... but personally, I think the sweet spot for a 4x4 is 4 plants. :aok:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 1, 2015)

So what are you trying to say THG??

Good thing they are hybrids


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 1, 2015)

i have done 6 in a 4x4 wont be doing that again 4 is my vote as well atleast at the size yours appear to be i'd go 4 to bad u cant just get another tent and keep em in veg or some thing or bring em outside somewhere to live


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 1, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> So what are you trying to say THG??
> 
> Good thing they are hybrids


 
I know that I am subtle, but I think you can wrangle my meaning out of that.  Even hybrids, if they are sat dominant will take up a fair amount of space. 

Eight plants in 16 sq ft only gives each plant a space of 14" x 14" and that is only if you do not have anything on the floor like a fan taking up sq footage.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 1, 2015)

When money is not Tight the bloom room will be a 8x4 Tent with 2000 watts HPS.  

I will take before and after pictures tonight.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 1, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> When money is not Tight the bloom room will be a 8x4 Tent with 2000 watts HPS.
> 
> I will take before and after pictures tonight.



Cool man! :aok:


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 1, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Ok so I will lollipop and clip the top stretch off . For the record this room NEVER had air flow problems mold bugs etc. That ALL came with clones.
> I have them very tight cause that's all that this light lets me do. My bloom room is 4x4 and 1000 watts HPS. I will de leaf a lot to allow proper air flow.
> 
> I did 7 in my tent last time and I had a huge fan take up room I now have powerful clip on fans so I'm sure 8 will fit but not without a lot of trimming.
> ...



Did you buy the clip on fans locally, if so where? I have been looking for some but they are all crap.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 1, 2015)

Dman1234 said:


> Did you buy the clip on fans locally, if so where? I have been looking for some but they are all crap.



I know you didn't ask me, but just tossin' this out there..

I use these. Another company recently bought Massey though, it seems, and I can't remember what it is.. I'll check later

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Massey-6-2-in-1-Desk-Fan-Clip/34526111


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 1, 2015)

Dman1234 said:


> Did you buy the clip on fans locally, if so where? I have been looking for some but they are all crap.




No I wish Dman looked for a year then gave up and bought online from Walmart


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 1, 2015)

My local Walmarts are always stocked. I tend to get the pink and blue ones, because.. why not? lol. The pink ones look HILARIOUS in the led's hah!


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks guys looks like I will be buying them online, for some reason walmart doesnt offer these in their stores in Canada.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 2, 2015)

My bad Dman got mine on DHGate. 
So I killed the runt of the litter and the 7 fit into the Tent.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 2, 2015)

nice


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 2, 2015)

Nice Stank, 7? That's manageable eh? Did you do any LST or Super Cropping? Also, how big are they? (just curious)


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 5, 2015)

Do you know where you are?




Your in the jungle baby and your gonna .......
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1428281975.952244.jpg


Watching the Oag I'm sure it will be killed very soon . Looking like a dude.


----------



## TangieDank (Apr 5, 2015)

now you got another 4 weeks of stretch lol . Can you say popcorn eace:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 6, 2015)

So now they are hybrids?

 Do you know what they really are?

 The title of your thread is misleading.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 6, 2015)

Ahh duck you can't believe everything you read on the internet.
I got 2 jack herer sativas and 3 Tangie hybrids 2 Tangerine dream hybrids but all mostly sativa leaning.


You will see mr TangieDank I'll pull more lbs then you LOL


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 8, 2015)

looking good there stank....just ignore the negative comments


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 10, 2015)

Joe they took the time to talk smack I should return with smart arse comment


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 10, 2015)

Wrong thread


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 17, 2015)

So I just killed the OG  It threw nanners . I am seeing a pattern with plants throwing nanners where it was topped but the growth has gone way past the old top but it starts to throw nanners ***?

So now I have 6 plants in my Bloom Tent.


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 18, 2015)

i kept my greenpoint plants that threw nanners...im glad i did...pain in the *** but IMO...worked out good for me....or if the plant is close to finish...put it in a window ( if possible )...
So the og was bag seed?...bummer though


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 22, 2015)

Update
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1429754373.536119.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1429754382.023898.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1429754390.634315.jpg


2 week of flower


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 24, 2015)

No comments from the " experts" ?


----------



## zem (Apr 24, 2015)

lookin good.. there you go, i guess that makes me an expert :doh:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 24, 2015)

Hard to see,.. not sure why the pics are so small Stank. 

Stuff is looking good eh? Nice cleaning up under the skirt  Her legs are sexy


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 24, 2015)

Sure does you 2 Thanks for stopping in.
I did it that way Fang made em small you like big?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 9, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1431145110.882596.jpg

Week 5 Flower


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 9, 2015)

We are now under a 1000watt HPS lumatek light so hope we start rocking it from now on.


----------



## MR1 (May 10, 2015)

Looks good in there Stank.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 17, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1431918637.441583.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1431918651.519536.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1431918663.731648.jpg


Just some frosty flowers six weeks


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 18, 2015)

bloom room looks great! nice frosty buds! green mojo!...BtL


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 20, 2015)

Yea one day I will get it LOL.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 20, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Yea one day I will get it LOL.




These are just some Fem beans also nothing special. The jack herer looks killer blowing the Tangie outta the water. Gonna go 10-11 week


----------



## SquidyPacheco (May 20, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Your problem is not that you overvegged the plants, the problem is simply that you have too many plants for your space. Especially since you are growing sat dominant strains. You are not going to like to hear this, but, the way I see it, for a successful grow you have no choice but to get rid of some of the plants. The stretching is caused in a large part by how crowded your space is. NO plant can get adequate light so they are all stretching and fighting for it. Overcrowding a space is counter-productive and WILL result in less bud and airier bud than a grow that is not overcrowded. I think we went through this when you took in all those clones you didn't have space for didn't we? Then you need to top those you keep. Then you need to give them a week or 2 to recover from the topping before you put into 12/12. The bottom line is that your space is overcrowded and nothing can solve that except getting rid of some of the plants or getting another or a bigger space. You will end up with a better harvest--better yield and potency--if you get rid of about 1/2 of your plants. A sativa is probably going to need at least a 2 x 2 space.
> 
> To start with, I would get rid of the possible hermi OG (I wouldn't call it a horny OG, I would call it a potential he-she, a hermaphrodite--that doesn't make it sound as sexy does it?).


 


what THG said... you could also always give a few to a friend you have that has the space and needs help with strain... imo better to over crowded then under crowded..  I missed what Sativas you are growing??  looks great 

Grow It Forward 
Squid


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 21, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1432184470.913993.jpg


Update


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 21, 2015)

To the person who made a fake profile to PM me a threat you must be a sad sad person. Why not just PM me at MP ? You hide behind a fake user name at the other forum and talk ish . 

You told me my grows suck so I know you will be seeing my update. 

Next time you wanna talk like that use your MP profile don't hide Bro


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 21, 2015)

building nice buds!


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 22, 2015)

Today is week 7 4-5 weeks till harvest depending on when Amber shows up.

Will post pics next feeding.


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2015)

Those look nice up there Stank.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 29, 2015)

Open bulb reflector caused a fail . Burnt up 2 plants . FML

Just want these damn sativas to finish up I want em out of my tent. So I can start my purple buckeye into flower.


----------



## greenjoe (May 29, 2015)

sucks...thank god only the plants fried...i am flipping my BP today...well tomorrow now
your room looks nice...


----------



## next (May 30, 2015)

ouchy man


----------



## Bongofury (May 31, 2015)

:watchplant::icon_smile:


----------



## next (Jun 2, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Open bulb reflector caused a fail . Burnt up 2 plants . FML
> 
> Just want these damn sativas to finish up I want em out of my tent. So I can start my purple buckeye into flower.




Could you elaborate on this a bit? Did you get it wet and it blew up? or?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 2, 2015)

next said:


> Could you elaborate on this a bit? Did you get it wet and it blew up? or?




I'm used to AC hoods and I burned the top of 2 plants. The equipment didn't fail I failed at using it properly.


----------



## Norcentralorganic (Jun 2, 2015)

The girls are looking pretty!


----------



## next (Jun 2, 2015)

Ah gotcha, lil too close, just a lil too close


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 2, 2015)

10 more days and they are coming down. I'm gonna run the MH for the last week. Started a flush today.  Need a AC reflector or I won't make it threw June,July,August


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 10, 2015)

3 more days man do the plants look beat up badly. Will post harvest pics.


----------



## Gaiant (Jun 11, 2015)

Well has to be basic issues... Ph lock out/and or heat issue pretty simple just need to nail it down.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 12, 2015)

It was heat related 
Pulled em this am 24 hours darkness chop time then


----------

